# Home Batch Brewing



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

There's not much talk about batch brewing on here that I can find except for the Brazen and odd mention of Technivorm Moccaserver.

Apart from making tasty coffee I think there's probably a few drivers for home batch brewing

1. Making larger volumes for more people

2. Making larger volumes to drink throughout the day

3. Consistency

4. Convenience

Scott Rao rates batch brewing so I wondered what the best batch brewer is for home use?

What to look out for in a batch brewer? what make to buy and where from?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

20 mins research is leading me towards a Bunn machine, anyone have any experience with them at all?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Taking on board you talking about batch brewing not single cup.

Brazen at the price point would be (and is a) go to for me, insulated flask, controllable temp, repeateable, timer etc

Ninja looks interesting at around the £100 mark at the moment but would want to hear from someone who has one (Lakeland currently have the insulated flask version at around £119? but getting close to the price of the brazen then)

Moccamaster good for brew and drink but unless you decant into an airpot etc, heating plate rules it out for me.

Bunn start to do some beasties around the £400 mark which are controllable to a degree in terms of pre infusion temps etc but you really in the realms of needing help or running a commercial enterprise if going this far, probably a bit much for the average home.

For up to a litre (and some mad scientist amusement / theatrics) still think the Cona "D" stovetop takes some beating and if transferred to an airpot or similar could also tick point 2 as well as 1 without braking the bank (not all airpots are equal, buy one for the size intend to brew to hot and pre warm, check what made of to avoid the "could of bought a few thermos's for that money" thoughts.

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

p.s. having seen your other post whilst typing the above bear in mind most bunn brewers need to have the cost of the airpot added and watch not three phase / plumbed in only if buying from the bay. if looking in the 1-2L output range you might be better served with 2 brazens if looking at new Bunns ? @Scotford might be able to help with recent experience, mine was a couple of years back but always thought they were unremarkable in that they did exactly what they are meant to, every time (so unremarkable becomes a positive if that makes sense)

John


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretty sure a Brazen or a Moccamaster is the answer you're looking for tbh. Having used a few Technivorm machines extensively, you would need to be turning off and on manually for pre-wet, restart and pulse pours and as far as I can glean, the Behmor can do all that automatically. I'd not want to brew more than 1 litre on a mini Technivorm though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> There's not much talk about batch brewing on here that I can find except for the Brazen and odd mention of Technivorm Moccaserver.
> 
> Apart from making tasty coffee I think there's probably a few drivers for home batch brewing
> 
> ...


I think #1 is the most relevant.

Brewing manual drip by the cup is so fast & consistent, forgiving of grinder, I'm not sure there's a big lack of convenience? You may find the last part of a 1L brew tastes different to the first cup, brewing by the cup you get the whole brew.

Scott also has written about the need to brew batches that will be consumed at a reasonable rate (smaller batches for slower turnover times).


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Ive had the Brazen for the last 6 months and its great. Easy to set up, easy to produce between 500ml - 1.2L of coffee in the morning that stays hot enough until lunch time. (I preheat the flask). I stick to 55g per litre ratio and coffee always tastes good.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone, some good insight here.

my personal drivers are to make the best tasting cup of batch coffee I can, and to have something that I can get multiple cups of coffee from throughout the day. Making bigger batches for lots of people is a secondary thing for me. I can see myself making a smaller batch in the morning, and another 1 at lunchtime.

I had hoped that some of the more professional machines would give more/better control of things like pre-wet etc. which would allow me to make a better tasting cup, maybe the answer is the brazen in that regard?

@MWJB the convenience point for me is 2 fold, part of my challenge at work is I often don't have the 4-5 mins it takes to make a V60, I struggle to make a CCD and take it back to my desk, being able to pour a cup from an airpot would be great! 2nd having something the wife can use that's simple would be a big bonus.

Take the point on brewing the right sized batch, question is how long will a batch last for in an airpot?

off to read about the Technivorm and Brazen!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Brazen ordered!


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Ah, I was hoping to start a topic of conversation about batch brewing too!

The Brazen is great, I have one and think you can get a really decent cup from it. As for not getting the whole brew in 1 cup - just swill the airpot thoroughly before decanting. If you do that before every cup, the brew should be fairly evenly distributed? At least for 99.9% of palettes anyway.

I absolutely adore batch brewing. I think there's something so nostalgic and comforting about it. I'm not even talking, speciality grade batch brewing either. I have a secret love of dark and spine tinglingly bitter batch brew. It's not to say I like it more or less than 3rd wave style coffee, it just occupies a different space in my heart. Like when you love your dog more than your wife/girlfriend/children (delete as appropriate)...

I get good cups with 6g/100ml up until about the 1l mark where it can go to about 5.5g/100ml. If I was brewing more, I'd even go to 5g/100ml but I guess it'd be dependent on coffee origin. I've also found grinding on the finer side of where you'd go for filter works quite well and helps get a nice sweet cup, especially when you drop the brew ratio a bit.

I'm looking at getting the Marco Filtro Shuttle for my newest coffee trailer, just waiting on trying to snag a bargain! Not sure if anyone has seen the 3TEMP Hipster? Now they look bloody amazing, however for around £5k you'd want a decent spec!

- JB


----------

